# Monitor no muestra el Rojo



## asrhael (Nov 4, 2006)

Buenas tardes, Quisiera felicitarlos  por su gran conocimiento y cooperacion.

Tengo un monitor AOC el cual no muestra el color RED, da la curiosidad que cuando lo golpeo por el lado izquierdo, el monitor muestra todos los colores normalmente, pero al ratito vuelve a no verse el color rojo.

Por favor les pido ayuda, de antemano muchisisisimas gracias.


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola, fijate si no tenes soldaduras malas enel socalo donde va conectado el TRC, muuuchaaas veces es simplemente unas soldaduras malas, y mas cuando se mejora o empeora con unos golpes.
Luego si no tenes soldaduras malas fijate los conectores de cables ke van a la placa principal. Despues seguiria revisar transistores, resistencias y circs ints.
Pero deberia andar con las soldaduras.


----------



## DobleA (Nov 4, 2006)

Antes de revisar y metér mano recomiendo que descargues los capacitores a tierra o tu harás de cable.

Suerte.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 16, 2007)

Una pregunta, disculpen que ya haya pasado mucho tiempo despues de la ultima conversacion en este hilo, pero como no quiero abrir uno nuevo respetando las politicas del foro, bueno, he aqui me pregunta:
¿Como puedo descargar los capacitores de un monitor a tierra de forma segura y confiable y cuales son dichos capacitores? Tened en cuenta que soy un novato en esto. He oido que es muy peligroso abrir un monitor, quisiera saber solo las precauciones minimas. Muchas gracias por su infinita atensión. Y aguante este foro!  
Saludos.


----------



## jona (Oct 16, 2007)

hola
la manera segura de descargar un capacitor es colocando una resistencia entre sus terminales + y -,esto evitara el tipico chispazo que hacen algunos con el destornillador, sin tomar en cuenta que al hacer esto primero el destornillador no es una herramienta para tal, segundo que puede dañar dañar la placa y el mismo capacitor.
el valor de la resistencias que uso esta en los 470 ohm,pero podria ser de 100 ohm tambien por unos 2 watts, a este aparatejo llamado "estola" se le colocan dos puntas tipo tester y adentro de ellas la resistencia.
otra manera segura tambien de descargar el capacitor primario o de grandes valores que puedan ocasionar daños en el operador es con una lampara de 40w o 60w o mas tambien.siempre teniendo en cuenta tomar otra vez el tester y revisar si hay tension aun.
para retirar la placa, de el monitor o t.v,queda enganchado siempre el chupete o ventosa, este se descarga mediante un cable colocado a masa(malla que recubre el tubo) y se le introduce esta vez un destornillador plano junto al puente para hacer masa, a veces se escucha un pequeño chispazo o aveces no, siempre teniendo en cuenta tener el cable de red desconectado.
en cuanto a tu problema de que no se ve, el color rojo, y al darle un golpe si, es por que tenes falsas soldaduras en los transistores de color, de la placa de video, ubicada en el tubo,siempre suelen dar esos problema por que se desueldan.
saludos


----------



## zgouki (Oct 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta rapida! Voy a tratar de seguir tus consejos, aunque si pudieras mandarme algun diagramilla me seria mas facil. Te adjunto una imagen de un monitor estandar para que me indiques (con un editor de imagen o  si quieres con otra imagen) cuales son dichas placas y donde estan los capacitores, el chupete o ventosa que me dijiste y demas.
Te comento que mi problema no es el del hilo, sino que la imagen cada vez se fue haciendo mas "lineal"   hasta que se transformadorrmo en una perfecta linea horizontal y ahora ya no se ve nada (va en realidad hace mucho que no lo prendo asique nose como se vera ahora). Queria saber todas las precauciones antes de abrirlo. He oido por la web que ajustando algo que se llama flyback se puede arreglar, aunque tmb puede ser causa las soldaduras que estan mal como tu comentas. Ah! el monitor es un kelyx, por las dudas te lo comento.
Bueno, saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Antes de abrir el monitor asegurate que no se trate del tipico problema del conector viciado, o sea que no hace contacto entre la targeta grafica y el conector del monitor.

Afloja el conector y muevelo para ver si aparecen rayas rojas o se pone bien.

Para solucionarlo debes coger un destornillador que entre justo en el conector y que al moverlo lo apalanque una patilla.

Se trata de doblar un poquito, menos de 1mm la patilla del rojo

Pones el destorinllador apoyando la punta en la patilla cercana justo en la base, con ese punto de apoyo  tuerces el destornillador sobre la patilla 1 ligeramente, solo 0.5mm, repites la operacion dos o tres veces, siempre 0.5mm.
Es importante apoyar el destornillador al fondo del conector, de esta forma controlas la fuerza.
Tambien es importante encontrar el destornillador adecuado para que la parte plana apoye bien en la patilla a torcer.

No te pases ya que si no entrara y tendras que forzarlo.



Modelo VGA 15 Pines
http://mochalez.museo8bits.com/video.php


----------

